# hair growth



## mel0622 (Nov 12, 2005)

*does anyone know how to make hair grow faster? naturally or with products? anything i just miss my long hair.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 12, 2005)

You might be able to use supplements like "Hair, Skin & Nails" from Futurebiotics (you can get it at GNC) but they're more likely to have an effect on the condition rather than the growth rate.  Factors more influential on growth rate include genetics and hormones - neither of which can be changed easily. Malnutrition and some drugs can slow hair growth rates.

Topical minoxidil solution (no more than 2%) may increase growth rate but as the solution includes polyethylene glycol it's likely to feel greasy and uncomfortable.  To be totally honest I think you're stuck with waiting or getting extensions.

You can read a bit about the physiology of hair growth and the factors affecting it here


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 12, 2005)

oh wow thank you this was very informative.   8)


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 12, 2005)

Just found another very interesting research paper on the subject of hair growth rate.  There seem to be some products containing SRCPs already on the market - you can find them doing a Google search.  The article is Improving Hair Growth with Skin Remodeling Copper Peptides


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 12, 2005)

A couple of years ago, I started growing out my pixie hair cut, because one day I realized that I missed my long hair (I had the pixie for about three years, and I pretty much went from having hair half way down my back to the pixie in one hair cut, which was mildly traumatizing) and started growing it out.  I hate to say it, but the two best tools in my experience were nice hats and patience!  Luckily, I had the awkward mullet period in the winter, so I was able to cover it up until the top layer was long enough to get a bob.  Once I got past that and stopped obsessing over it (and man, did I obsess), I was amazed at how it just grew and I didn't even notice!  So, yeah, as the old saying goes, patience is a virtue (practice it when you can!).


----------



## so_siqqq (Nov 12, 2005)

I'm not way into the whole taking supplements to help hair growth.

Best way to make hair grow faster is just taking good care of it. Get regular trims every three months to get rid of split ends. Sounds retarded to get trims when the point is growing hair out, right? Well the point of getting regular trims is so by the time you've reached your goal length you won't have to get so much cut off again because of damage (i.e. split ends). Wash you hair with shampoo every other day because washing it everyday with shampoo is not neccesary. Instead on those days just use diluted shampoo or just use conditioner. When your shampooing try to not rub your scalp because that's just taking away all the natural oils that make your hair look shiny/healty. When you are heat styling PLEASE use a heat protecting product for your hair. 

It takes time for hair to grow even all you want is for it be five inches longer. So don't obsess/stress that it's taking forever to grow longer but instead really focus on taking care of it because that will help out a lot.


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 13, 2005)

Im trying to do the same thing too! Its weird that my moms hair grows faster than mine and she is older.  And my hair has been the same for the last couple months or so and hers has grown down to her elbows hers use to be in the middle of her arm.  Im more obsessed with my hair than her and my mom said to stop messing with my hair and just leave it alone and let it grow.  So moonrevel is right patience is a virtue.   BUT! as I am waiting for my hair to grow I take Multi supplements just the kids vitamins once everyday.  I try to eat as healthy as I can and wait for my hair to grow *sigh*.  I read an article that if your hair is up to your shoulders or maybe a lil shorter it will take 4 years for your hair to grow down to your back. LONG time!


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 13, 2005)

_Oh yeah and one more thing I wonder to myself is why we ever cut our long beautiful hair in the first place!  I used to have long luxurious hair and now its just a reck from so many chemicals and this bad hair stylist lady that messed up my hair.  Wished I should have kept my long hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## user3 (Nov 14, 2005)

I take prenatal vitamins to get my hair to grow faster.


I agree pink_minx why oh why do we mess with our hair!


----------



## Beautiful (Nov 14, 2005)

Some people say that Shapley's Mane Tail and Growth Oil (usually for horses) has accelerated their hair growth. I have never personally tried it tho.
I'm sure your hair will grow back before u know it.


----------



## HappyHannah (Nov 15, 2005)

Drink lots and lots of milk!!! Seriously I love the taste of milk so I have at least 5 big glasses of milk a day and I cant keep up with how fast my hair and nails grow. Also when you find yourself sitting around or whatever give yourself scalp massages, it will stimulate hair growth.


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HappyHannah* 
_Drink lots and lots of milk!!! Seriously I love the taste of milk so I have at least 5 big glasses of milk a day and I cant keep up with how fast my hair and nails grow. Also when you find yourself sitting around or whatever give yourself scalp massages, it will stimulate hair growth._

 
You know what thats what I should do.  I like milk too just never thought of it until now that when I was like 12 years old I drank milk all the time everyday and my hair would grow much faster and healthy too.  Then after I stopped then started coloring it began to get damaged really bad.  And now Im trying to get that hair back and taking the kids vitamins which I think taste bad.  So Im gonna buy the gummy vitamins.


----------



## shygirl (Nov 15, 2005)

I think it starts with physical and mental health. During days when I had exams or was really stressed out, my hair would really fall out a lot. I've started taking vitamin E supplements along with my regular multi-vitamin since winter is approaching. 

I saw one girl's hair journal and her results were simply amazing! She's taking/took:
Biotin supplement
EFA supplement
primrose supplement

used Mane & Tail products and drank a lot of water. She stopped using heat in her hair as well.

I'm starting this regime today and am going to track my progress for the next 6 months.


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 15, 2005)

milk huh? i dont drink a lot of milk. but my nails grow really fast but i think thats just cuz i push the cuticles a lot i thiink


----------



## prppygrl69 (Nov 21, 2005)

go to gnc its bout if i member right $10 for a month supply and $16 for a 2 month supply its called ultra nourish hair youll notice a difference within like 2 weeks i swear its the best stuff specially after a bad haircut....you take 2 pills a day but not at the same time one in the morning and one at night cuz your body can only absorb so much.....hope this helps...oh and ps the pills are horse pills but there worth it i promise


----------



## mel0622 (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *prppygrl69* 
_go to gnc its bout if i member right $10 for a month supply and $16 for a 2 month supply its called ultra nourish hair youll notice a difference within like 2 weeks i swear its the best stuff specially after a bad haircut....you take 2 pills a day but not at the same time one in the morning and one at night cuz your body can only absorb so much.....hope this helps...oh and ps the pills are horse pills but there worth it i promise  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
horse pills? theres no weird side effects?!


----------



## prppygrl69 (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mel0622* 
_horse pills? theres no weird side effects?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha no i mean there just big


----------



## Melisanda (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

  horse pills? theres no weird side effects?!  
 
I know some people take MSM supplements for hair (AFAIK it's mostly used for treating arthritis). 
MSM supplements are also given to horses so she could mean that. Just guessing.  8)

Anyway, if you don't get enough of certain vitamins, hair growth could slow down and when you get all neccessarry vitamins/minerals it speeds up again. If you already get everything your body needs, supplemets won't have any effect. At least that's my take on the matter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know some people believe otherwise and take a myriad of supplements for hair (biotin, silica, MSM, primrose etc.).


----------



## prppygrl69 (Nov 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Melisanda* 
_I know some people take MSM supplements for hair (AFAIK it's mostly used for treating arthritis). 
MSM supplements are also given to horses so she could mean that. Just guessing.  8)

Anyway, if you don't get enough of certain vitamins, hair growth could slow down and when you get all neccessarry vitamins/minerals it speeds up again. If you already get everything your body needs, supplemets won't have any effect. At least that's my take on the matter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I know some people believe otherwise and take a myriad of supplements for hair (biotin, silica, MSM, primrose etc.)._

 
lol omg i shouldnt have said the word horse i just meant that they were big pills lol but they do have msm in them as well as silica and biotin for healthy growth there at gnc why would they be for horses  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 know what im sayin there in the womens department  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but neways yeah i love the pills i take them everyday and they really work for me not only does it grow like an inch a month but it grows out healthy....its so funny so see my black hair with blonde roots haha since its growing fast ima have to dye it more often 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ohh well its worth it


----------



## Pink_minx (Nov 23, 2005)

Ultra Nourish hair? its only 10 bucks? you sure its 10 bucks!? well then Im gonna get it lol.  Im tired of chewing those nasty kids vitamins and drinking milk everyday.  Im starting to get impatient with my hair growth heh.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow thanks prppygrl69, I'm totally going to buy it. I just got a hair cut today and asked for long layers, and now it looks like a pseudo mullet no matter how I style it. And I got "side bangs/fringe" too which was also a huge mistake. I eat horribly (think candy and fast food every day), and my hair grows about .5 inches a month which I think is pretty fast, so I think that eating right and taking vitamins will jumpstart my hair growth


----------



## prppygrl69 (Nov 23, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 
_Wow thanks prppygrl69, I'm totally going to buy it. I just got a hair cut today and asked for long layers, and now it looks like a pseudo mullet no matter how I style it. And I got "side bangs/fringe" too which was also a huge mistake. I eat horribly (think candy and fast food every day), and my hair grows about .5 inches a month which I think is pretty fast, so I think that eating right and taking vitamins will jumpstart my hair growth_

 
aww i sowwie chicka yeah i had my hair bout an inch lower than my shoulders or to my shoulders i cant remember and i told the lady that was cuttin my hair yeah i want an inch cut off i want a forward diaginal bob so it was shorter in the back and got progressivly longer in the front and i wanted the back stacked she was like cool ok....so shes cuttin and its cool but then shes like oh u know itll flip out with the way im cuttin it i said no i told you i wanted a stacked bob bobs go under shes like ohh i messed up she ended up cutting 4 inches off and the front was up to my chin it was a hot cut but just way to short not what i wanted so i havent gotten my hair cut since lol and the pills are helping a LOT


----------



## devilish (Apr 18, 2008)

MSM its not meant for hair but its only know side affect is excess hair and fingernail growth!!! i started taking it about a week ago and have 1/2 inch new gorwth on my hair and my finger and toe nails look longer to and you see how strong it makes your hair in a few days and you will also find that your nails wont break also another thing i noticed was my skin looks clearer and i feel lighter i recommend you get some


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 18, 2008)

i guess some peoples hair grows faster than others.. like if i get mine cut, its back to how long it was in the beginning after a week, my hairs down to my butt nearly lol
but ive heard that massaging ur head daily can help it grow quicker


----------



## Patricia (Apr 18, 2008)

i'm taking some pills called innéov

INNÉOV

they are very good!

BUT i used to take some no-name ones i bought in the supermarket LOL they have vitamin A, vitamin C, vitamin E, vitamin B6, biotin, zinc, iron, methionine and cysteine... i bought them cos i was feeling really weak and kept getting ill but they worked SO well for my hair, it grew a lot in only one month! i recommend to get some vitamin pills similar to these if you want your hair to grow faster!


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 19, 2008)

My hair grows like weeds.
But I have friends that do take pre-natal vitamins to help make their nails & hair grow faster.
To make your hair shiner u can add a drop of almond or caster oil to your conditioner. The caster oil stinks, but it makes ur hair so shiny.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 19, 2008)

I miss my long hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I got this crazy idea to chop it all off and then I grew it out and I got the most rank split ends, so chopped heaps off my hair again and basically it's a never ending cycle.

Right now as I speak I have icky split ends but they're not that bad atm as they're newish. I need a haircut but I'm too lazy lol.

I'm going to drink more milk though, but is anyone on here taking pills that make their hair grow longer and healthier/shinier/stronger?


----------



## MsCocoa (Apr 19, 2008)

I take MSM crystals and I have definately noticed improved growth with my hair and fingernails.


----------



## Pink_minx (Apr 20, 2008)

I've just startedtaking fish oil omega 3 pills daily with a women's multi vitamin supplement.  My hair has been pretty healthy from that plus eating healthy, drinking lots of water, and exercising will help stimulate hair growth.  

But the whole fish oil thing is really good for your skin too.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Apr 28, 2008)

Are there any ill-effects from taking prenatal vitamins if you are not pregnant?

I was taking Biotin for awhile but it made me break out. I'd rather have short hair than bad skin.


----------

